# Pet Portraits



## TyrannicalTrix (5 mo ago)

I thought y’all might like to see these portraits I’ve been doing. I’m considering selling them in the future to go towards miniature poodle funds, but still feel I need to improve before opening up commissions!


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

As the mom of a Boston terrier, love those! Only suggestion -- they need just the tiniest spark of -- of -- of spunk? Independence? Energy? Devilishness? Something along the lines of "I may be holding still this very second, but if the cat appears, I'm off to give her a run for her money!"

Even with this suggestion, they're very good.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Well done. I'm sure an owner would be thrilled to get a portrait of a loved companion


----------



## TyrannicalTrix (5 mo ago)

Footprints&pawmarks said:


> As the mom of a Boston terrier, love those! Only suggestion -- they need just the tiniest spark of -- of -- of spunk? Independence? Energy? Devilishness? Something along the lines of "I may be holding still this very second, but if the cat appears, I'm off to give her a run for her money!"
> 
> Even with this suggestion, they're very good.


I totally agree! I've been flenching between a more realistic look like the bottom Boston, and a more stylized look like the upper two. Once I find a happy marriage between the two, I think it'll definitely add more soul to the art.


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

You're very talented -- keep it up! Every one you do will be better than the last. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Mom had Bostons and would have adored your art. Looking forward to some Poodle art.


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

If you start making these for pet owners of their pets. I Definitely would be interested I would say you're very talented. How many hours does it take you? Do you use a photo of the pet as reference? 🙂


----------



## TyrannicalTrix (5 mo ago)

Heartland2022 said:


> If you start making these for pet owners of their pets. I Definitely would be interested I would say you're very talented. How many hours does it take you? Do you use a photo of the pet as reference? 🙂


Thank you so much! Simpler portraits like the one in the middle can take me 5-8 hours, but those are also older. My newest one (the Boston at the top) took me somewhere around 12 hours, because the photo I had to reference from was a little less than ideal detail wise.
Which leads to the next question, yes, I do use photos of the pet as reference! I don't always follow it to a tee (because I like to add some styling to it instead of pure realism) but I always try to use the most detailed and clear photo as I can get. I also like to see a ton of colors in the references that I can bring out in the drawing!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

^ reported


----------



## TyrannicalTrix (5 mo ago)

Here’s a digital poodle portrait I did the other day, used it to mess with some colors!


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

I've made up my mind within the first few minutes. I'll be buying from trix I'm a big supporter of small businesses. Especially those just starting out 🤠😉.


----------



## Audi (Aug 3, 2021)

Love your work! I haven’t picked up a paint brush since my precious toy poodle died two years ago. I have started a painting for my son’s wedding for the guests to sign, so maybe there’s hope for me yet. Lol


----------



## LlyodMick (2 mo ago)

Wow, I love them! They are all gorgeous. However, as an experienced draughtsman, I see a few small mistakes, so I don't want to offend you; help. Your dog in this realistic style lacks some volume and lumen. Perhaps you need to shape and refine the construction before going into more detail. I see that you like the details, which is good, but the base should be perfect for adding them. and I would do something more for the background. Here are more tips https://www.photolamus.com/dogs-caricatures-and-portraits


----------

